# Dogs eating alfalfa pellets



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone else have this problem? Up until 2 days ago I did not have alfalfa pellets free choice because we did not have a barn to put them in. We do now! So in the past everyone got the pellets at the same time in their own bowl. The dogs were fed at the same time and were tied up to eat, (one of them is food aggressive). I noticed today I had been going through a lot of pellets and started thinking I would have to stop free choice if this was how much they were going to eat. Then I caught J.D., the dog eating them. :mad I thought maybe they have something in them he needs in his diet so tried feeding some to him with his normal food and he would not eat them. So I guess they are only good if he is stealing them from the goats. 

If I keep him out of the barn, the goats can't get in either. Any ideas how I can free feed them and keep the LGD out of them?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually feed them in my dogs food, we feed raw. Alfalfa is a wonderful habit for your dogs to eat! With the pastures up to the goats bellies my dogs graze the seed heads also. I wouldn't worry about it unless they start getting constipated from them. Vicki


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine gets into the grain and pellets too.. It makes me SOO mad!! I have considered a shock collar so he gets a good zap everytime he sticks his head into the feeder. I am currently feeding my girls in the keyhole feeders and he still figures out how to get into them and attacks the goats to get them out (he is food aggressive too.. :mad). I did have better luck when I was spreading the pellets out on the OTHER side of the gate in the barn so it was out of the weather (the goats can get their heads and necks out further), it seemed it was too uncomfortable for my LGD to try squat his forequarters down and mash his head through the cattle panel! I just put plywood down or dishes to keep the feed out of the dirt. 
I am interested to hear if anyone else has this problem too! It is frustrating! Dog food is expensive enough, he certainly does NOT need expensive alfalfa on top of it!!
As far as diet though if their dog food is balanced it shouldnt be lack of anything..just liking to eat.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

My dogs get raw too, but they get COB, viscera, meat, milk and eggs. He can eat grass and leave the girls food alone! :biggrin I suppose if they stop eating at a serving size that is one thing, but he doesnt really need free feed alfalfa nor should he chase the goats away to get it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would doubt if you did some research that there are many dog foods out there that are balanced. But food agressive is a problem. Vicki


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

We are trying to transition into raw feeding for our LGDs. IF the rabbits would cooperate and start having babies, it would be helpful. I guess I don't mind so much if he eats it as long as he doesn't hog it all up, which he is doing now. Maybe after he realizes it is always there he will chill out a bit.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

I actually have done quite a bit of research. I have found some "ok" brands for "ok" prices and as long as it isnt ol'roy there is enough nutrition in it to keep em' alive. I just didnt want to offend by saying her premixed dog food is crap!  but was stating that lacking something doesnt provoke a dog to eat near as much as just liking to eat does! I feel Raw is "better" and since I have all of it already available at no extra cost.. WHY NOT! Plus the main portion of the diet would otherwise be "not used" (i.e unused old milk, not spoiled of course but too old to eat! and of course..the viscera, VERY healthy and full of good things for doggies, but not for human consumption!!)

My boy would hork it all down like yours Tiffany and not leave any for the goats. He doesnt understand free feed, just eat what is in front of him. So there is still the issue of feeding them separate. I have just been working on training my LGD where his food is and the rest is off limits. We will see how he learns! 
Patina


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think my dogs would eat until they blew up and died. They don't lack anything except a little self control. Years ago, we threw out a 3 lb block of cheddar cheese that had molded. My dog ate the entire thing, then immediately ralphed in a rather comical manner, and finally preceeded to eat it again. :nooo


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

my dogs don't seem to bother the alfalfa pellets but boy to they like the oats or the babies medicated pellets.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Max snitches alfalfa pellets too... and I saw Ruth out today eating from the chicken *bowls*... where our scraps go... she was after the old milk.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

do they have molassess in/sprayed on them? I wonder if thats part of the reason they like them...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen mine eat them a little too, they don't have molasses. But it's natural for dogs to eat grasses and things, so I don't think it's so strange for them to get alfalfa pellets. They are good for them.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

To me dog food is 5.00 + higher in $ than alfalfa pellets /50 pounds and if I could get my dogs eating alfalfa then I could save $$ and just pick up alfalfa and not another type of feed to lug


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Alfalfa pellets are good for them, but if you decide that is what you are going to feed them they need another source of protein too (milk, meat and/or eggs). Just the pellets isnt quite enough for a dog who's metabolism is designed to eat meat too. I tend to do "both", feed dog food when I dont have any extra protein source and the grain and meat, milk or eggs when I do, just to make sure they are getting enough. But I also have high energy dogs that NEED alot of extra (border collies) to keep enough meat on their scrawny frames! 
Patina


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

J-Basqo said:


> Alfalfa pellets are good for them, but if you decide that is what you are going to feed them they need another source of protein too (milk, meat and/or eggs). Just the pellets isnt quite enough for a dog who's metabolism is designed to eat meat too. I tend to do "both", feed dog food when I dont have any extra protein source and the grain and meat, milk or eggs when I do, just to make sure they are getting enough. But I also have high energy dogs that NEED alot of extra (border collies) to keep enough meat on their scrawny frames!
> Patina


 Would you please tell my border collies they are supposed to be scrawny? I have to really watch their food intake or they beef up! The old dog (15) I can understand, but Allie is like a little tasmanian devil, she is everywhere all the time.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

My 4 dog's are into eating dry dog food soaked up with cheese whey and eggs, the goats love it also .


----------

